# pup playing



## mike suttle

female puppy "Bonnie" playing at 14 weeks old

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1kVNM0FwZ4&list=UUsBwSSZg7-4FkkW1pWhuM8A&index=17&feature=plcp


----------



## Joby Becker

mike suttle said:


> female puppy "Bonnie" playing at 14 weeks old
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1kVNM0FwZ4&list=UUsBwSSZg7-4FkkW1pWhuM8A&index=17&feature=plcp


Mike I commend you on your work ethic..

I know how long it takes to get results like that, countless hours getting pups to play the "game"... I just consulted my training logs and I have calculated that I have spent in excess of 700 training hours to get my pup to bite a chair...and about 400 hours each to bite other things...

With this video, it is amazing to me that you have enough time to sleep, have a girlfriend or train other dogs...the hours alone to achieve this must be staggering...your commitment is extraordinary...

great use of the flirtpole.
thanks for sharing...this video really show what a huge effort in training can accomplish...


----------



## mike suttle

Joby Becker said:


> Mike I commend you on your work ethic..
> 
> I know how long it takes to get results like that, countless hours getting pups to play the "game"... I just consulted my training logs and I have calculated that I have spent in excess of 700 training hours to get my pup to bite a chair...and about 400 hours each to bite other things...
> 
> With this video, it is amazing to me that you have enough time to sleep, have a girlfriend or train other dogs...the hours alone to achieve this must be staggering...your commitment is extraordinary...
> 
> great use of the flirtpole.
> thanks for sharing...this video really show what a huge effort in training can accomplish...


LOL, thanks Joby. 
She got her toes bitten off when she was 4 weeks old and she didn't come out of the kennel after that until she was about 10 weeks old and her foot was finally healed. I worked her about 5 times before this video about 5 minutes each time. Then this video was 8 minutes long, so in total I had about 32 minutes of hard work, blood, sweat and tears invested in this pups "training". The time required to "train" a dog to have drive is just ridiculous......LOL


----------



## Joby Becker

mike suttle said:


> LOL, thanks Joby.
> She got her toes bitten off when she was 4 weeks old and she didn't come out of the kennel after that until she was about 10 weeks old and her foot was finally healed. I worked her about 5 times before this video about 5 minutes each time. Then this video was 8 minutes long, so in total I had about 32 minutes of hard work, blood, sweat and tears invested in this pups "training". The time required to "train" a dog to have drive is just ridiculous......LOL



Oh wait I just re-consulted the training logs...that was 700 hours of watchin Fox news and Fox Business..and cooking bacon...the training for the pup biting the chair was me just trying to move it back to where it belonged...about 5 seconds..give or take...

anyhow...thanks for sharing, this is great work...and great flirtpole example...

my toes hurt now...thanks..


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Mike

Could you explain why you move the rag around so much? Doesn't it make it harder for the puppy to grab on? I think just hanging it over the dogs head like a giant worm would be much more effective?


----------



## charles Turner

I remember her.
Very nice puppy.


----------



## Chad Sloan

What's the little cutie pipe laying? She one you could sell to gain land? Convince someone they could or another they buy that's better?


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> What's the little cutie pipe laying? She one you could sell to gain land? Convince someone they could or another they buy that's better?


call me 304-661 5758


----------



## Chad Sloan

At your service. You are getting sleepy. Very sleepy. Working? Feeling any calmer?


----------



## Doug Zaga

He won't call you much safer playing behind a keyboard LOL!


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> At your service. You are getting sleepy. Very sleepy. Working? Feeling any calmer?


 call me 304-661-5758


----------



## Tim Connell

Pup looks good, Mike. Looks like she fell out of the womb biting.


----------



## Harry Keely

Tim Connell said:


> Pup looks good, Mike. Looks like she fell out of the womb biting.


Thats what I was kinda thinking, dont know what the beef is about, huh anyways.:?


----------



## james mackey

I am glad she is doing well. The littermate that Josh has is doing well. She is going to be a huge female.


----------



## mike suttle

james mackey said:


> I am glad she is doing well. The littermate that Josh has is doing well. She is going to be a huge female.





Harry Keely said:


> Thats what I was kinda thinking, dont know what the beef is about, huh anyways.:?





Tim Connell said:


> Pup looks good, Mike. Looks like she fell out of the womb biting.


Thanks guys


----------



## charles Turner

Chad, maybe it's just me, but this comment makes no sense, even if it was a jab, positive comment, etc.. It could have been wrote in plain english.


----------



## jeff gamber

I was trying to decipher it as well.

You're way out of your league on this one Chad. Pick on me, much easier to be a tough guy with...


----------



## Kelly Godwin

james mackey said:


> I am glad she is doing well. The littermate that Josh has is doing well. She is going to be a huge female.


We got to meet the whole litter. There wasn't a bad pup in that litter. We were really impressed.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

charles Turner said:


> Chad, maybe it's just me, but this comment makes no sense, even if it was a jab, positive comment, etc.. It could have been wrote in plain english.


Charles,

It isn't you. Ol Chad seems to have a problem with Mike and the majority of his posts are cheap shots. Too bad :-(


----------



## Harry Keely

jeff gamber said:


> I was trying to decipher it as well.
> 
> You're way out of your league on this one Chad. Pick on me, much easier to be a tough guy with...


 
:-#:-$:-$:-$:wink: hush you got bigger boy pants on now with these dogs then most Jeff, plus not to many have been and actually put on the suit cross seas and have step up to the plate for a beating by the caliber of dogs that few of us prefer to work and live with:lol:


----------



## Harry Keely

james mackey said:


> I am glad she is doing well. The littermate that Josh has is doing well. She is going to be a huge female.


I need to get my ass back down there one of these weekends, ahhhhhhh nothing like a three hour drive one way starting at 5 am ](*,)](*,), but the crowd is hard to beat as well as the decoy for that matter. Its nice to work your dog with no worries and to keep a clear head.


----------



## Brian Anderson

Nice looking pup Mike. 

hey Chad pull your money out put it down and own one!


----------



## Chad Sloan

What'll fifty bucks get me? And for the record, on the internet I'm the cool kid with lots of friends that does heartwarming big brotherly stuff like help out with little league practices and stuff.


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> What'll fifty bucks get me? And for the record, on the internet I'm the cool kid with lots of friends that does heartwarming big brotherly stuff like help out with little league practices and stuff.


call me 304-661-5758


----------



## jeff gamber

Chad Sloan said:


> What'll fifty bucks get me? And for the record, on the internet I'm the cool kid with lots of friends that does heartwarming big brotherly stuff like help out with little league practices and stuff.


Who the f*** is this guy?! Is he for real lol


----------



## jeff gamber

Let's get this thread back on track. It's too good of a video of a nice pup and great genetics being raises by Mike to get derailed with this crap...

So, I'll repost Mike's link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1kVNM0FwZ4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Shane Woodlief

She is a great looking pup with super nice genetics matched with great training!


----------



## Chad Sloan

Too many superlatives. You need to act like you've been there done that. Something like she is just a normal pup with normal drives would establish for you a reputation that you are quite used to working with high caliber dogs. Jeff that issue has been voted on and the people's party has decided unanimously against the possibility of my existence and evidence to the contrary will involve guns and/or police.


----------



## Harry Keely

Chad Sloan said:


> Too many superlatives. You need to act like you've been there done that. Something like she is just a normal pup with normal drives would establish for you a reputation that you are quite used to working with high caliber dogs. Jeff that issue has been voted on and the people's party has decided unanimously against the possibility of my existence and evidence to the contrary will involve guns and/or police.


Yo whats with the gun and police remark, why you dragging that into it, you have a problem with one of the two huh:-k?


----------



## jeff gamber

Chad Sloan said:


> Too many superlatives. You need to act like you've been there done that. Something like she is just a normal pup with normal drives would establish for you a reputation that you are quite used to working with high caliber dogs. Jeff that issue has been voted on and the people's party has decided unanimously against the possibility of my existence and evidence to the contrary will involve guns and/or police.


Since this is a working dog board. A good friend once told me, let someone post better. Do you have a pup at that age that you're raising, progressing that nicely that you would care to post?


----------



## Chad Sloan

If I needed reassurance or attention I would. Seriously though there isn't much to do with puppies besides fiddle fart around.


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> Too many superlatives. You need to act like you've been there done that. Something like she is just a normal pup with normal drives would establish for you a reputation that you are quite used to working with high caliber dogs. Jeff that issue has been voted on and the people's party has decided unanimously against the possibility of my existence and evidence to the contrary will involve guns and/or police.


 Call me 304-661-5758


----------



## charles Turner

Mike is a fair guy Chad, if he has done something to you that you feel is wrong, you should call him honestly, I'm sure you all could work something out, I have watched Mike deal with numerous clients over the years, treating them all better than I could have stood the patience to do so. As far as the puppy in the video, this is a normal puppy, and I can hear mike say now, " yeah she is a nice puppy" , probably not much else would be said. I have seen countless puppies at Mike's most of them will display these types of drives.


----------



## Chad Sloan

Funny how money affects personality. That's an average pup then? What makes it so keen to use its mouth like that?


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> Funny how money affects personality. That's an average pup then? What makes it so keen to use its mouth like that?


 Listen dude, I have no idea who you are. I've never met you, I would not recognize you from a can of paint. If I've done something to hurt your feelings, CALL ME. 304-661-5758


----------



## Chad Sloan

Popular opinion is you're better off that way.


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> Popular opinion is you're better off that way.


Call me 304-661-5758


----------



## Kevin Walsh

Chad is clearly a coward that is more interested in instigating than adding any value to these posts.

Completely ignoring him is the best approach. 

He needs to call a shrink, not you Mike ; )


----------



## james mackey

Or post his number so we can call him..........

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Zaga

Wasn't SLoany the same poster who was posting from someone else's account in the beginning?


----------



## Chad Sloan

Takes more than that to get my number. Anyways the head doctor says working with dogs is good therapy for me. If I could just figure out how to I'm sure I would be cured in no time.


----------



## Doug Zaga

So behind the keyboard your a tough guy but you won't call him and discuss what your issues are with him.... 

Here in Mass we call people like you a F'n coward grow a set of balls!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

There's a Chad Sloan that breeds Brittany Spaniels in Ohio.
Is this him?

Chad Slone
1195 Teens Run Rd
Crown City, Ohio 45623
Breeding quality gun dogs for over 6 years.
740-645-5295
740-256-6052


----------



## Chad Sloan

Doug should thank you for attempting to clarify his pronouns for him. Must not be a skill they teach in New England.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Chad Sloan said:


> Doug should thank you for attempting to clarify his pronouns for him. Must not be a skill they teach in New England.


But it still leaves you coming on a board from behind a keyboard anonymously trying to bad mouth someone ....

Again, I say to you Sloany grow a set of balls and call him and discuss your issues. But we all know you probably won't because you are a coward... :-({|=


----------



## mike suttle

Thomas Barriano said:


> There's a Chad Sloan that breeds Brittany Spaniels in Ohio.
> Is this him?
> 
> Chad Slone
> 1195 Teens Run Rd
> Crown City, Ohio 45623
> Breeding quality gun dogs for over 6 years.
> 740-645-5295
> 740-256-6052


Is this your number chad? If so I will give you a call now. Please let me know


----------



## Doug Zaga

Thomas Barriano said:


> There's a Chad Sloan that breeds Brittany Spaniels in Ohio.
> Is this him?
> 
> Chad Slone
> 1195 Teens Run Rd
> Crown City, Ohio 45623
> Breeding quality gun dogs for over 6 years.
> 740-645-5295
> 740-256-6052





mike suttle said:


> Is this your number chad? If so I will give you a call now. Please let me know


I doubt it... Wonder if his IP from Texas




Chad Sloan said:


> Hello,
> My name is Chad. If any of the following sounds familiar it's because I used my old roommates account a few days ago to post trying to find people to train with. Sorry about it if it's a big no-no. I didn't think my account was going to let me do anything other than read. I recently moved back to Texas and I think I have found a really good club in Houston to help me learn. They mostly do PSA and schutzhund so I think I am going to work on learning how to train a dog for PSA. I would also really like to learn how to be a good decoy/helper.


----------



## Drew Peirce

great detective work zaga, do you sing and dance also?


----------



## Doug Zaga

Drew Peirce said:


> great detective work zaga, do you sing and dance also?


No, not that I can remember...but I have had quite a few dance for me. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Chad, please check your PMs.

Thanks.


----------



## Joby Becker

not sure about wanting to see Doug dance....but I did find this tidbit 

It is a video/song is made by someone called *Troll Tribe* and titled

*Do the Chad Sloan*

thought that was funny in itself...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7vJkSoQE7o

Chad, what the hell does that intial post to Mike actually mean, and what is the purpose? I am pretty good at deciphering things, but could get no where with that one...

or this one?

Too many superlatives. You need to act like you've been there done that. *Something like she is just a normal pup with normal drives would establish for you a reputation that you are quite used to working with high caliber dogs*. 

I am not following you... are you saying Mike is not used to working with high caliber dogs? and needs to make posts like this to build up his reputation?


----------



## Chad Sloan

What he needs is his business. What type of helper work do you think the decoy is modelling the training after?


----------



## Doug Zaga

Chad Sloan said:


> What he needs is his business.
> What type of helper work do you think the decoy is modelling the training after?


So...

What type do you think?


----------



## Doug Zaga

Joby Becker said:


> not sure about wanting to see Doug dance....but I did find this tidbit


Me either... remind me of that LMFAO sonng...Wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle yeah

Is that gaanjaa breath Chad Sloan ?


----------



## Brian Anderson

Chad Sloan said:


> What he needs is his business. What type of helper work do you think the decoy is modelling the training after?


Chad are you from an english speaking country? Is english your first language?


----------



## Chad Sloan

Do you have difficulty answering questions?


----------



## Joby Becker

Chad Sloan said:


> What he needs is his business. What type of helper work do you think the decoy is modelling the training after?


what does this matter? 
what type do YOU think he is?

of course people want their businesses to thrive, who goes into business thinking, I dont need this business, or want it to succeed? LOL

Is this the same Chad Sloan that posted less than 2 yrs ago that he wanted to join a PSA club in TX to learn how to train for PSA, and that really wanted to learn how to be a good decoy/helper? 

how much have you learned and how did you learn it? just curious...


----------



## Chad Sloan

It's your opinion I was asking. You shouldn't need me to tell you why that matters.


----------



## Wayne Dodge

Why even bother Mike? He is not worth your time.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Chad Sloan said:


> It's your opinion I was asking. You shouldn't need me to tell you why that matters.


You are the one that seems to always post snide, passive aggressive remarks on Mike's threads so it is you who should explain yourself. 

If I was you and I had a personal axe to grind with Mike I would call him on it or move on and learn from it. 

He gave you his phone number. IMO if you don't call him and address whatever issues you have with him and his business then it proves that you are nothing more than the image I posted of you in the beginning of this thread.


Just for the record, I do not know Mike, never met him, never spoke with him on the phone, never purchased or received a dog from him.


----------



## rick smith

Chad..

mandatory on topic comment : how do YOU play with puppies ?

anyway, we all get to take some hits on this forum so here's a few for you, and if it gets me booted off that's fine too ... the door won't hit me going out 

very few posters i have read on here that actually make me not like em ...you are the exception :
1. you answer too many questions with cryptic sarcastic (imo) questions
2. a lot of your posts come across to me as arrogant ..also my opinion of course
3. you got some kinda hard on for Mike and Ariel and the only reason i can see for it is you think all HE cares about is promoting his biz, and all she cares about is HIM.....and you jump on almost every post he/she makes
4. i can't recall ANY dog related advice of yours that i would consider a keeper
5. doesn't matter to me "where you're comin from" cause i don't care where people are coming from....i just read the words they write and try and apply it to dogs..."most" of the time i get it, even if it is a dog related joke

i could go on but i've butted in to a thread off topic and made what will probably be considered a personal attack so i've probably done enuff already 

i already scroll past your threads ... i just am tired of seeing your name on here cause it makes me scroll more than i already have to and i'm basically lazy 

if i was a mod, i'd say - talk dogs only on here or talk to yourself somewhere else


----------



## Chad Sloan

Didn't know I was bothering him. Just trying to get some advice on how to sell dogs.


----------



## Ariel Peldunas

Wayne Dodge said:


> Why even bother Mike? He is not worth your time.


+1

Jealousy is often disguised with insults and contempt.


----------



## Doug Zaga

Chad Sloan said:


> Just trying to get some advice on how to sell dogs.


Yeah...ok! You get called out, you put your tail between your legs, then you come back with this....LMFAO! 

Dude...PM me with yoru issue... I will call Mike for you. I will even yell at him if you want if that makes you feel better and then stop acting like an ass...:mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker

Chad Sloan said:


> Didn't know I was bothering him. Just trying to get some advice on how to sell dogs.


Advice...

buy or breed good dogs, network...and build a good reputation.


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> Didn't know I was bothering him. Just trying to get some advice on how to sell dogs.


 No problem Chad. Here is the best advice I can give you..............
1) learn as much as you can about the type of dog you are interested in breeding
2) be VERY selective about the breeding stock you chose, study the bloodlines very hard and learn what good traits and bad traits each line produces, this will require many, many trips to the country of origin for whatever breed / type of dog you wish to be involved with
3) be open and honest with people about the good points and the bad points of the dogs you have (if you can't find any bad points then you are not looking hard enough)
4) stand behind your product with a strong working and health guarantee, and even guarantee the workability of the puppies
5) work the puppies you have before they are sold and weed out the obvious shitters and place them in pet homes or cull them (depending on what their flaws are)
6) only sell workiing puppies that you would keep and work yourself......if its not good enough for you then it's not good enough for the client paying his hard earned money to buy it

Oh yeah Chad, one more thing.............DON'T BE A DICK!!!!!


----------



## rick smith

Mike...great overall advice but i don't get the "many many trips to the country of origin" part ... ?? i know you don't just mean go to germany for shepherds and holland for dutchies, etc but since you've lived in the states awhile, are you saying there just isn't enuff good dogs there ??


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> What he needs is his business. What type of helper work do you think the decoy is modelling the training after?


Actually Chad, what I need is more good dogs, the sales part of my business is fine, its just hard to keep up with the need for high quality dogs, that is why we breed so many litters ourselves.

And I'd love to hear what it is that you think I am "modeling my training after"


----------



## mike suttle

rick smith said:


> Mike...great overall advice but i don't get the "many many trips to the country of origin" part ... ?? i know you don't just mean go to germany for shepherds and holland for dutchies, etc but since you've lived in the states awhile, are you saying there just isn't enuff good dogs there ??


To learn as much as you can about the type of dog you chose to become seriously involved with I feel as though you need to spend as much time learning why they have been breeding a certain way for so long in their country.
For example, I prefer KNPV dogs, and since there is nothing in the USA that is like KNPV where else can you go to learn about KNPV dogs than the Netherlands? Sure there are good dogs in the USA, but I can go to one KNPV club in Holland on any random training night and see more good dogs than I can see in the USA at a National working dog event. If you really want to know why the KNPV breeders look for the traits they look for then I believe the best place to learn that is to go where those breeders are and talk with them in detail about it, watch their training, see the dogs strengths and weaknesses, learn why they need the type of dogs they breed. etc


----------



## Chad Sloan

And the one time it would have appropriate to say call me.


----------



## mike suttle

Chad Sloan said:


> And the one time it would have appropriate to say call me.


yeah, because I'm sure you would have called me then right???
Tell you what Chad, why dont you call me now?? 304-661-5758


----------



## Alison Grubb

Nice pup Mike, she looks like fun.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chad Sloan

If you don't know by now you won't ever know.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Why are you guys giving this dude the attention he is craving? Who gives a shit what he thinks with these nonsense posts.

When the mods get their fill of him another one will bite the dust. They usually give these clowns enogh rope to hang themselves.

Then we can all attend the hanging!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why are you guys giving this dude the attention he is craving? Who gives a shit what he thinks with these nonsense posts.
> 
> When the mods get their fill of him another one will bite the dust. They usually give these clowns enogh rope to hang themselves.
> 
> Then we can all attend the hanging!


Lee,

The problem is, if you give them too much rope they hit the ground before their neck breaks ;-)

Looks like the mods caught up with him "banned user"


----------



## Doug Zaga

Thomas Barriano said:


> Looks like the mods caught up with him "banned user"


----------



## David Frost

Who, Who, Who let the dogs out - - - and the puppies play on.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

Hasta Lavista. Baby!\\/


----------



## mike suttle

David Frost said:


> Who, Who, Who let the dogs out - - - and the puppies play on.
> 
> DFrost


Ha Ha, now if we could just get Ariel banned.........:razz:


----------



## Thomas Barriano

mike suttle said:


> Ha Ha, now if we could just get Ariel banned.........:razz:


Mike

Ariel's the only one on the WDF that really likes you. The rest of us put up with you for free training ideas and hoping we might get one of your wash outs. ;-)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg

David Frost said:


> Who, Who, Who let the dogs out - - - and the puppies play on.
> 
> DFrost


Hey Bob - How's this for back on topic. I just saw Nashville made the top seven barbeque towns in the USA!:-D

Yummy!


----------



## Chris McDonald

mike suttle said:


> Ha Ha, now if we could just get Ariel banned.........:razz:


I told you this was coming… \\/
Even sooner than I thought!


----------



## mike suttle

Chris McDonald said:


> I told you this was coming… \\/
> Even sooner than I thought!


Ha Ha, I was obviously joking Chris, but hopefully you knew that. She's a pretty cool chick with a lot of knowledge to share on here.
Even if she gets tired of me and leaves me, I'd still pay attention to what she says on here because I know she can teach me some stuff about training.


----------



## Chris McDonald

mike suttle said:


> Ha Ha, I was obviously joking Chris, but hopefully you knew that. She's a pretty cool chick with a lot of knowledge to share on here.
> Even if she gets tired of me and leaves me, I'd still pay attention to what she says on here because I know she can teach me some stuff about training.


 
Ha, I know. The only problem I see with what you said is – is she going to let you keep your computer when she gets the farm? :razz: Man this internet thing is a mean place! You Marines always get taken down by the chicks


----------



## mike suttle

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, I know. The only problem I see with what you said is – is she going to let you keep your computer when she gets the farm? :razz: Man this internet thing is a mean place! You Marines always get taken down by the chicks


Lucky for me I have two computers, so I should get to keep one of them. I'm sure when she gets the farm there will be stupid horses running all over it, maybe some Indian runner ducks for her to start herding work with a Border Collie, then will come sheep, then 3 Great Pyranese to guard the sheep. She has mentioned some kind of a crazy fox of some sort that she'd like to have too.
God only knows what will be here if that break up ever does come!


----------



## Chris McDonald

That’s funny


----------



## Tim Connell

Sorry, but I'm still fixated on someone mentioning BBQ. :-D

I think I heard Mike Suttle is teaming up with someone from Tennessee to have a big BBQ and work dogs at his place. :-$

I think it should be called the "BBQ and Bites Festival".


----------



## Brian Anderson

Tim Connell said:


> Sorry, but I'm still fixated on someone mentioning BBQ. :-D
> 
> I think I heard Mike Suttle is teaming up with someone from Tennessee to have a big BBQ and work dogs at his place. :-$
> 
> I think it should be called the "BBQ and Bites Festival".


Tim I thought I saw something to that effect on Facebook :-? LOL


----------



## Tim Connell

Brian Anderson said:


> Tim I thought I saw something to that effect on Facebook :-? LOL



Oh, wait: He's a gun guy too...I'm mistaken: it's "BBQ, Bullets and Bites"...kind of a compendium of all things cool, actually.


----------



## mike suttle

Tim Connell said:


> Oh, wait: He's a gun guy too...I'm mistaken: it's "BBQ, Bullets and Bites"...kind of a compendium of all things cool, actually.


We've certainly had those kinds of parties here in the past. Maybe we can talk about doing something like that again here this year.


----------



## charles Turner

I'm sure we could blame the loss of a cow on a coyote or something


----------



## Harry Keely

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Why are you guys giving this dude the attention he is craving? Who gives a shit what he thinks with these nonsense posts.
> 
> When the mods get their fill of him another one will bite the dust. They usually give these clowns enogh rope to hang themselves.
> 
> Then we can all attend the hanging!


----------



## Tim Connell

mike suttle said:


> We've certainly had those kinds of parties here in the past. Maybe we can talk about doing something like that again here this year.


 
Excellent, Mike.


----------



## Diana Abel

Bonnie is looking great Mike! She's a scrappy lil bitch! Hope to get up there after the fog clears around here. IF that ever happens. There won't be any break up, yall are the perfect couple!!  Hugs to Ariel!


----------

